# I found white fluffy spots that look like mold



## JaySparks (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm using cococoir and sterilised topsoil. Unfortunately I threw the mold away so no pictures but it looks like this.https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2763/4312712342_c70f4ce144.jpg. It was a very tiny amount that I must say would be very hard to spot if you didn't know what too look for. Ironically I've found out that the piece of grape wood in my crested geckos enclosure is also molding. I know there could be a chance of cross contamination but I'm always incredibly carefull and I sanitize. I use this hand. sanitizer https://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/reptilecleaning/handwashing/5027407011656

I don't understand how this happened as I recently completely changed the substrate and never had this problem before. I did find mold on the half log that I used which was the reason why I changed the substrate just to be safe. I also sanitized the enclosure with reptile handwipes and spray. I used this spray https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Reptiles...&qid=1500542010&sr=8-1&keywords=reptile+spray
One reason I can think of why mold grew is because the enclosure has been quite damp and not dried completely and I kept misting it to keep the humidity up.

I have a lot of springtails left over. Should I add them? Also will the white mold be harmful to my tortoise.
http://imgur.com/a/3GbKkv

Oh I also found mold under a spider plant. I bought them from a reptile shop.


----------



## otisthetortoise (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm no expert, but sounds like the enclosure's damp environment is causing the mould to grow. 
If the places where mould would tend to thrive (undersides not exposed to/less exposed to light) aren't given the opportunity to dry out, then unfortunately, yes, the mould will occur. Where was the mould actually found? The wood, the soil...? I'm assuming you're using a tort table. If so, is your wood sealed, aka, waterproof? As for the spider plant, is it real or artificial? I'll guess real, in which case cease putting too much water/mist on it, and if you do, keep to the roots of the plant. Make sure your light sources are warm enough, and keep any darker, damper areas clean. 
I wouldn't know for geckos as not sure of their enclosure and environment, unfortunately.
I don't know if mould is really that harmful, maybe identify the type of mould and do some research.
I don't think it can be good, especially in the long-term, though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2017)

It was probably a little bit of let over food. Mold grows on rotting material - food, poop, etc.


----------



## Sterant (Jul 20, 2017)

I see the exact thing from time to time and its always on a small piece of food or waste....I have never seen mold on the coco coir itself.


----------



## JaySparks (Jul 20, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> It was probably a little bit of let over food. Mold grows on rotting material - food, poop, etc.


I will add the springtails as they love to eat mold.


----------



## JaySparks (Jul 20, 2017)

otisthetortoise said:


> I'm no expert, but sounds like the enclosure's damp environment is causing the mould to grow.
> If the places where mould would tend to thrive (undersides not exposed to/less exposed to light) aren't given the opportunity to dry out, then unfortunately, yes, the mould will occur. Where was the mould actually found? The wood, the soil...? I'm assuming you're using a tort table. If so, is your wood sealed, aka, waterproof? As for the spider plant, is it real or artificial? I'll guess real, in which case cease putting too much water/mist on it, and if you do, keep to the roots of the plant. Make sure your light sources are warm enough, and keep any darker, damper areas clean.
> I wouldn't know for geckos as not sure of their enclosure and environment, unfortunately.
> I don't know if mould is really that harmful, maybe identify the type of mould and do some research.
> I don't think it can be good, especially in the long-term, though.


I found it on the soil at the top


----------

